# Сколиоз 4 и декольте



## Моби Дик (29 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Несколько лет не заглядывали на форум. В личке накопились вопросы о корсете из Германии. Дочь в 21 год его сняла, как только поступила в институт. Конечно, за 5 лет хождения без корсета ситуация не улучшилась, но на скрипке играет и даже позволила себе выйти на сцену БЗК с декольте во всю спину, хотя я была против. 
Вот, как это было. Сентябрь 2020г:


----------

